# Dubai Success for South African Family



## Tabster (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Guys

Im a Newbie from South Africa ..Please Help

I am 27, Married with 2 young kids (4 and 1)
I have a degree in Architecture/ Architectural Technology with 5 years working experience. I use various programs, including AutoCAD, REVIT, SketchUp, Photoshop/ Corel Draw and I am very Efficient in Designing and Producing 3D Models. I am also experienced in Drawing details.
English is our First Language, we also speak Afrikaans.
My Wife has a Degree in Psychology and 1 year experience in Teaching English to Foreigners.

We are seriously considering Dubai and would like some help on what we could expect when living there. and the type of Packages 

1. What are the chances of us getting decent jobs in our related fields?
2. What type of Salary package can we expect for our fields?
3. What is a decent package for us to get by on and also trying to save money?
4. What's the best way to find a job? Should I come up first? or Apply online?
5. Any South Africans there in my field?

Any help would be Highly appreciated.


Thank You
TABSTER


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

As with all jobs in the world I would highly recommend actually seeing if jobs that you are interested in is available in Dubai. Search this forum a lot of people have great postings. Also google and look through sites like bayt or gulftalent

Best of luck!



Tabster said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im a Newbie from South Africa ..Please Help
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For your profession, Abu Dhabi and Doha would offer more opportunities. Suggest you google the correct types of firms in the area and look on their websites as most of the larger ones have their own recruitment sections and you can submit your CV through their websites. Also, the top ones are listed in professional publications according to total project value so you can ascertain which are the biggest in the region. Because of your family situation, you really need to be recruited from overseas to get the right package and relocation deal. While you are looking into what is available, you should also investigate what documents you and your wife will need to have attested for employment and family status and how to get it done in SA so you can have everything ready. It isn't cheap to do this. You will find quite a lot of threads on aggregation on the forums. Have a look at Dubizzle to get an idea of housing costs and google schools and nurseries to check out their fees. This will help you to get a grasp of these kinds of costs here when looking at packages. Also, check out the stickies.


----------

